

Are You A Bank Robber Or An ATM Operator? - An Entrepreneur Litmus Test - karenking
http://www.infochachkie.com/bank-robber-or-atm-operator/

======
simonsays
I am totally a bank robber - go in guns blazing and take ALL the cash...

